

Need website feedback - eladswifto

We are looking for some feedback on our new website:
http://swifto.com
If you would be so kind, we'd love to hear your answers to the following questions:
1. What do the you think we do with just a glance at the site?
2.  When was the last time you needed something urgently, and what was it? 
3. What is the number one thing that will cause you to be reluctant to use us?
4. Do you find the YouTube video interesting?
======
eladswifto
@SamLM Good question, but on this thread I want people to only share first
impressions, and I'm afraid to give too much away and influence their
feedback.

If you want to ask me directly, feel free to email me: elad@swifto.com

------
SamLM
How is this different from Task Rabbit?

<http://www.taskrabbit.com/>

Disclaimer: I spent about 8 seconds on your site, and that was my first
impression.

------
sidcool
Clickable <http://swifto.com>

